# "Smokey and the Bandit" bike



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2009)

On another classic bike forum, I found out that I own parts to a Huffy "Bandit" (themed after "Smokey and the Bandit").  also know where a frame might be. I need to know if anyone has a good picture of one I can look at. I have only found one on the forum this was at, which was also the only one I could find at all. It's not that great. Thanks.


----------



## tim1218 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Huffy Bandit*

I have the complete bike of the Huffy bandit (well 98% complete. Missing the front plastic "Headlights". This is the onlt part I need to complete it. If you have it and want to sell, let me know! Thanks! Tim


----------

